

Today's Solar Eclipse: Live Video - Mz
http://events.slooh.com/

======
Mz
This is my second attempt to submit. The video feed is not working well on my
Android but the Huffington post link showed up dead. I assumed that site is
blocked by hn but I don't actually know. I am just shocked that no one else
has submitted anything on this (at least not that I can find).

Edit: I will add that eclipses typically show up in pairs, one solar (new
moon) and one lunar (full moon). This is one of three. There was a lunar
eclipse late last month and another coming up later this month.

